# Brett's Giant....



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Well after a couple weeks of zero degree temps, sub-zero wind chills and a long range forecast with nothing but the same, I figured it was time to dust of the tip-ups. Rabbit hunting wasnt cutting it and you can only tie so many flies; so I set aside the steelhead fishing gear and rounded up what ice fishing gear I still had. Since I dont do it that much most of it been given away or permanently borrowed out, like the once new laser 8 auger, my younger brother said I gave it to him last year?? I dont remember the word gave, but I couldnt argue..
I got a call Saturday afternoon from my good friend Troy, telling me that Sunday he and his friend were going to meet Tim up on Croton for some pike/pan fishing. I just happened to be in the area with my daughter Nicole, so I figured I scout it out first and just see where wed be, Tim was out there and it didnt take long to see that he was on some good northerns, and after talking with him for a while he mentioned that he had been doing pretty good for a couple weeks on some nice sized pike. 
Well unfortunately Nicole had a Study group planned for Sunday, so she couldnt make it. I rounded up Gary and I knew it was a fact Brett would be in, so I figured I needed at least 4 tip-ups, since I had no plans on fishing for gills..
Sunday when we got there Tim and Troy where already there, Gary went off searching for pan fish and Tim gave me the scoop on where to set my rigs. After about an hour or so we had 10 tip ups down in our group, in a spread maybe 100yd by 100yds. It wasnt long and we had a few flags, a couple 25-27 inchers, a couple smaller ones, and a couple no goes. After a few peaceful hours, the wind decided it wanted to blow and blow hard, it was pretty bad facing and walking in the wind, we had to keep the tips ups clean off snow, a couple times they disappeared completely in the wind drifted snow. Brett and I just lost a good Pike when Tim decided to check a tip-up after hours of no action near by, turns out there theres no bait?? After we sent down a minnow we just sat by that flag watching the wind blow sheets of snow across the ice, after about ten minutes we walked back towards base when my brother looked over and said that flag you guys just set tripped. So Gary Tim, Brett and I walked back into the wind laughing about how cold it was getting, thinking maybe we had a wind trip, but it wasnt long and we saw a little line take off heading out. All the kids were taking turns that day, Brett had just lost one not twenty minutes ago, but he was the only kid there so I guess it was his turns again. As with all the sets, Tim or I gave the hook set handed the line off and just instructed the kids what to do, just after Tim pulled back on this one he looked up at me as said, this is a good one. 
Brett hand over hand the next couple of minutes pulled the fish up near the 8 hole, not getting it close enough to get a look at, and then running off again. Bretts caught a handful of fish though the ice, but nothing like this, his little hands just let out enough drag each time the pike wanted to run, the hard winds made it hard for him and the line control but with just enough coaching from Tim we managed to get our first look at the fish under the ice, my brothers expression was priceless, its a Gator!!! After several more long runs, again thinking it could snap the twenty pound mono, once it left the hole you just didnt know? But with the first good shot he had, Tim slipped his gaff under the jaw and gave a slight pull, and the Beast was iced..Brett really didnt know what he had done, but Gary, Tim and I just sat there and awedTim pulled the tape out and said, my best is about 41 out here, and there you had it, the tape measured just under 42, and once I got it home I measured a good 42, and just under 20lbs on the boga grips.
All the Kids did a great job on the flags, they all had several chances and they all iced nice northerns Sunday..
Pictured, is Tims boy, Andrew to the Right, his friend Brent, and Brett









Bretts right time right place northern, 










Later that night, after hearing it from Brett whens my mount going to be done, lets bring it tomorrow, I want it in my room. I got thinking, I really dont get many chances to fish with Tim, but the times I do its costing me a lot of money, I can remember a few years back begging him to net a 12+ pound walleye for me thats on the wall, and know I have this 400$ bill lying in my freezer!! And I have him to Thank for it


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice fish, congrats to him. Bet he is hooked now.

Mike


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Nice fish!!!! Congrats....Mack


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!!!

That is a HOG!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Great story and a truly great fish! Tell Brett congratulations!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Awesome fish Brett! Congrats!

Gotta watch fishing with that Tim guy! He thinks like a fish for sure!:lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats a dandy!!!! A friend of mine caught one the same size about 8 years ago and when you see something like that come thru the hole it definately is exciting.........no doubt there was some hooting and hollering going on.......heck the fish is almost as big as him.......Congrats!


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

sweet pic


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Congrats Brett....awesome fish.

Dennis, it's just money.....you can make more tomorrow :lol:.

Great job to the coaches too .


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

That's one fat northern. Nice job.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Thats a hog way to go Brett!


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Excellent story and world class pics!!!


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Let me tell you guys Brett did a great job on this fish. 
We had a blast out there with the boys and they will all remeber this day. The wind could have been a little better, but can't complain about the fishing. 
Dennis we ended up landing 3 fish on that slip bobber rig next to my shanty. The boys had a blast catching the pike on that. The 3 fish on the sip bobber rig were 27, 28 and 30 inches.
Hey if you get a chance sometime can you e-mail those pictures of that fish.

Great Job Brett and I'm glad to hear that Dad is mounting it for you.

Tim


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Great job! Great pics and Great fun! I'll bet Brett was slimed good from that piggy.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

tkpolasek said:


> Dennis we ended up landing 3 fish on that slip bobber rig next to my shanty. The boys had a blast catching the pike on that. The 3 fish on the sip bobber rig were 27, 28 and 30 inches.


No kidding, I bet those three kids were all smiles battling those Pike on that rod..I'm assuming Jake landed at least one of those three...
I'm working out a deal with a guy on mounting the fish, I guess him and his dad really like to steelhead fish.....


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Dennis 
Yeah he landed a 28'' fish It was kind of funny because I was out uncovering tip-ups when it happened. I herd the kids start screaming over there and I seen Jake fighting a fish and before I could get over there Andrew had already helped him drag it thru the hole. Kind of funny sitting there watching a bobber and all of a sudden it just disapears.

Tim


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice fish, I have a cottage on Croton but I haven't made it out yet....but this gives me some motivation!


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

PRICELESS......absolutely PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice job guys, that is a great story! And congrats Brett on that VERY nice fish.


----------



## Ice T (Dec 8, 2005)

According to your measurements that fish would qualify for a master angler award. I would print the application off the dnr website, get that hog to a certified scale and submit. Great fish and experience of a lifetime for the kids.


----------

